# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ερωτηση για υλικο στην βιβλιοθηκη του eagle

## diskjohn

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία , να ρωτήσω εάν έχει το eagle μέσα στις βιβλιοθήκες του των κονεκτορα  η εάν ξέρετε που μπορούμε να τον βρούμε ?  

Ευχαριστώ
so239.jpg

----------


## mariosm

Αυτος ο κονεκτορας δεν ειναι για πλακετα. Πως ειναι δυνατον να τον βρεις σε βιβλιοθηκη;

----------


## diskjohn

Μαριε καλη χρονια βλεπω σε διαφορες πλακετες και βαζουνε αυτον το κονεκτορα δεν γνωριζω εαν ειναι για το eagle για αυτο ρωταο εαν υπαρχει

----------


## pit21

Γιαννη επειδη όπως είπε και ο Μαριος ο κονεκτορας αυτός είναι για το σασι κ με δεδομένο πως έχεις φτιάξει ground plane στην πλακέτα σου θα προτεινα ενα απλό pinpad και στην πορεία να συνδέσεις το σασι με την groundplane

----------


## diskjohn

Παναγιώτη καταλαβαίνω τι λες απλά ρωτάω εάν υπάρχει κάτι έτοιμο για το συγκεκριμένο  πρόγραμμα διότι μάλλον υπάρχει για κάποιο όπως βλέπεις και στην φώτο της πλακέτα αυτής 

$_3.JPG

----------


## mariosm

Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μπορει να ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που ψαχνεις (συμφωνα με αυτο που βλεπω στη φωτογραφια της πλακετας) δες λιγο στη βιβλιοθηκη con-coax

----------


## diskjohn

θα το δω Μαριε τα ειδα και εχτες βραδυ αυτα αλλα δεν ειμουν σιγουρος για αυτο ρωταο να εισαι καλα

----------


## diskjohn

εκανα τελικα καποιε εκτυπωσεις απο την con-coax αλλα δεν ειναι ειναι μικροτερα δεν εχει μεσα το so-239

----------


## mariosm

Ναι δεν υπαρχει γιατι οπως ειπα στην αρχη το SO-239 δεν ειναι για πλακετα. Αν ομως θελεις να το βαλεις ειναι πανευκολο. 
Συμφωνα με αυτο http://drawings.amphenolrf.com/pdf/189.pdf βαλε στην πλακετα σου μια τρυπα (hole) με διαμετρο 17 mm και μετα βαλε 4 pads με τρυπα 3,5 mm 
συμφωνα με τις θεσεις και διαστασεις που φαινονται στο σχημα.

----------


## diskjohn

ναι ετσι μαλον θα γινει ευχαριστω παντος για το χρονο σας

----------


## mtzag

εγω ψαχνω βιβλιοθηκη για αυτα
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DB-25-2-Row-...-/121195863172
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10Pcs-Micro-...-/161107720766
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-Type...-/221333660383
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-12-Pol...-/181186765770

που μπορω να βρω ?

----------


## thanasis 1

Το 1 ειναι στο con-subd και ειναι το 182-025-MALE,το 3 στο con-cypressindustries και ειναι το 85-32004-30Χ-1 και το 4 βρισκεται στο con-ptr500 και ειναι το ΑΚ300/12.
Για το δευτερο ναι μεν εχει στο con-cypressindustries το 32005-301 αλλα ειναι παρομοιο με αυτο που ζητας,με edit ισως να μπορεις να το φτιαξεις οπως εσυ θες.

----------


## mtzag

και κατι αλλο εχω βρει αυτους ανταπτορες https://github.com/maugsburger/smbb
Πως βαζω ολα τα σχεδια σε ενα (panelize) ?
Πως βαζω "σταυρο" για να ταιριαξω τα layers ?

----------


## herctrap

μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα ένα τα brd 
view all layer
select all
copy 
κλείνεις το brd χωρίς να κλείσεις το eagle 
ανοίγεις το panel.brd
paste
save
ανοίγεις το επόμενο brd
κτλπ

Νομίζω γίνεται και με το import

----------


## mariosm

> μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα ένα τα brd 
> view all layer
> select all
> copy 
> κλείνεις το brd χωρίς να κλείσεις το eagle 
> ανοίγεις το panel.brd
> paste
> save
> ανοίγεις το επόμενο brd
> ...



Αν σε ενδιαφερει η σωστη αριθμιση των εξαρτηματων της πλακετας (C1,C2,R1,R2 κλπ) αυτος ο τροπος δεν ειναι σωστος. 
Οταν κανεις import ή copy στην πλακετα που προστιθεται αλλαζει η αριθμιση γιατι δεν μπορει να βρισκονται στο ιδιο πανελ υλικα με ιδιο ονομα.
Ετσι αν η πρωτη πλακετα εχει 5 πυκνωτες (C1-C5) στην επομενη πλακετα που θα προστεθει ο πρωτος πυκνωτης θα παρει μονος το ονομα C6 αυτοματα.
Το σωστοτερο ειναι να κανεις εξαγωγη σε gerber και να τα επεξεργαστεις σε μορφη gerber.

----------


## mtzag

με ποιο προγραμα κανω επεξεργασια σε gerber ? To viewmate ?

----------


## mariosm

> με ποιο προγραμα κανω επεξεργασια σε gerber ? To viewmate ?



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68995

----------


## georgeIII

χρησιμοποιω αυτο το θεμα για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο... Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποιες ειναι οι αντιστοιχιες των παρακατω υλικων στο Eagle; IMG_20140625_200056.jpgIMG_20140625_200111.jpgκαι αν ειναι ευκολο να μου πει καποιος στην δευτερη φωτο το υλικο KBR1000Y A τι ειναι; Και δεν μπορω να βρω την χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων που εχω με τα πρασινα βελακια

----------


## SeAfasia

πολύμετρο δεν έχεις να τους μετρήσεις;
για το kbr1000y να τι είναι:
http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeV...&articleno=857

----------


## georgeIII

> πολύμετρο δεν έχεις να τους μετρήσεις;
> για το kbr1000y να τι είναι:
> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeV...&articleno=857



να μετρησω με πολυμετρο τους πυκνωτες; Πως; Τα συγκεκριμενα υλικα στην βιβλιοθηκη του Eagle δεν τα βρισκω

----------


## SeAfasia

τι πως ρε Γιώργη;
Βασικα τα υλικά που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω είναι ή 0805 ή 0603 ή 1206 κτπλ..




> να μετρησω με πολυμετρο τους πυκνωτες; Πως; Τα συγκεκριμενα υλικα στην βιβλιοθηκη του Eagle δεν τα βρισκω

----------


## georgeIII

> τι πως ρε Γιώργη;
> Βασικα τα υλικά που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω είναι ή 0805 ή 0603 ή 1206 κτπλ..



το δικο μου πολυμετρακι δεν μπορει να μετρησει πυκνωτες δυστυχως και ειχα αυτο στο μυαλο μου οταν ρωτησα πως... 
Στο Eagle εβαλα ενα qfp80 αλλα εχει λιγοτερα πινακια απο το κανονικο.

----------


## mariosm

> Στο Eagle εβαλα ενα qfp80 αλλα εχει λιγοτερα πινακια απο το κανονικο.




Απο βιβλιοθηκη ref-packages βαλε QFP80_SOT318

----------


## georgeIII

> Απο βιβλιοθηκη ref-packages βαλε QFP80_SOT318



Ενω την εχω την βιβλιοθηκη δεν μου την εχει στις επιλογες οταν παω να κανω add

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Πρέπει να είναι πράσινη η βιβλιοθήκη. Εννοώ δίπλα από το όνομά της στο κυρίως πρόγραμμα να έχει ένα πράσινο λαμπάκια αναμένο.

Αν δεν είναι αναμένο επέλεξέ την μέχρι να γίνει. Μετά θα μπορείς να  την επιλέγεις και μέσα από το θεωρητικό σχέδιο.

----------


## georgeIII

καλημερα! ειναι πρασινο το λαμπακι στην βιβλιοθηκη αλλα δεν μου την εμφανιζει στις επιλογες. φταιει οτι ειναι η free εκδοση;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Δεν νομίζω αλλα δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

----------


## georgeIII

αυτο το υλικο και ενα που ειναι KBR 1000Y A μου λειπουν για να ολοκληρωσω το σχεδιο..

----------

